# Spanish seafood paella stuffed enchiladas w/Romesco sauce and Manchego Cheese



## richoso1 (Mar 8, 2010)

These are some of the Spanish items I used in this dish.


Chorizo, shrimp, almonds are smoked at 225° with mesquite for 1 hour ( along w/other treats); chorizo was coated with a mixture of EVOO and Spanish paprika so that it wouldn’t dry out too much. It came out moist in the final pic.



Romesco sauce:
1 cup roasted & peeled peppers (red)
1/2-cup almonds
3 anchovy fillets
½ teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons of sherry vinegar
¼ cup olive oil
4 cloves of garlic thinly slices
Sauté garlic and then add to blender along with the oil, add the rest of the ingredients and blend until smooth.


Chorizo is slowly heated in paella pan to release oils, and then it is removed from pan. Lightly Fry shrimp and scallops in chorizo oil, adding oil if needed. Remove them from the pan onto paper towel. Sauté onions, diced red bell peppers, and garlic in chorizo oil. This is the sofrito. 

Add 1 can of drained diced tomatoes, 2 ½ cups of short-grained rice, mixing rice into sofrito to absorb all the flavors. Add 5 cups of spiced water (saffron, cumin, Spanish smoked paprika, sea salt) and cook at medium heat with lid on for 25 minutes, then removed lid and continue to cook. Just before all the liquid has evaporated, add the smoked chorizo, shrimp, scallops, and peas and cover for 5 minutes. Remove lid, and let it cool for 10 minutes.

Lightly fry corn tortillas and then fill them with paella, finally add a Romesco sauce over them and top with manchego cheese and green onions. 



Thanks for viewing my dish.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 8, 2010)

Brilliant....!

id eat that dish fore sure..  really nicely done.


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks delicious, great job on the paella!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 8, 2010)

Dang, Rich-that sure beats to heck what I'm having for lunch!!

My little sis tried to give me her paella pan several years ago and I didn't take her up on her offer (and after seeing your post I'm kicking meownself in the butt). What size is that pan? that one she wanted to give me was close to 24 inches accross and no lid. [Maybe I ought to see if she still has it and is wanting to give it to a good home 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





]


----------



## ronp (Mar 8, 2010)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 8, 2010)

First, a feast for the eyes, then the taste buds.

Remarkable


----------



## reichl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow.  Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 8, 2010)

Dang that looks great


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn you! I *JUST* ate lunch and now I'm hungry again! That is some fine looking grub!


----------



## treegje (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow excellent job


----------



## beerbelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Great dish Rich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and as my little buddy would say

"  all is good my friend  "


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2010)

WOWIs all I can say too. Now that looks like some real athentic paella there Rich. I haven't seen any of that in a long time. And just about the last thing I thought I would see here. Then there's another form of paella on the throwdown too.


----------



## jak757 (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW... does that look and sound great!!!  I love paella, and have thought that it would be good to make -- now you have given me the road map, and the inspiration.

Awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 8, 2010)

*richoso1* your variation on Paella looks wonderful...

Did you manage to get the _socarrat_ on the bottom?


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 8, 2010)

Dang Rich you should have entered that in the Throwdown... It looks Delicious... Great Job...


----------



## cruizer (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow Rich that looks great! I get a chef salad for dinner tonite. So that I can go for something like that this weekend.


----------



## meateater (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks just incredible, what a great dish.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 8, 2010)

What an outstanding dish Rich,so much flavor in your post.thanks


----------



## rdknb (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW says it all


----------



## yount (Mar 9, 2010)

wow tht looks great


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 9, 2010)

Simply great!   I've got to try them too now.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 9, 2010)

Great looking dish and post Rich


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dutch,
it is about 24 inches across. I was going to take a pic of it, but my SIL borrowed it.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was the first to dive for the bottom. The family didn't know what socarat meant. They'll remember next time...


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2010)

i could have thought i posted on this one.........oh well,
great job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and i pity the fools who don't dive to the bottom of a paella pan!


----------



## caveman (Mar 10, 2010)

To borrow a phrase from someone I know here: "It's all good my friend".  That looks great Rich.  Wow.  (I truly hope you have leftovers because I am on my way.)


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness this looks incredible!  I just changed my dinner plans out tonight with the wife to head over to a small local joint that makes Paella from scratch.
Hopefully it will be half as good looking as this one.  
Thanks for posting this Qview!  Outstanding.


----------

